# Pressure Too High on Grace



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi All

I have new Grace and Eureka Specialita, and I cannot get the pressure down.

Grinder between 2 and 3, 18g shot comes in about 22 seconds, but pressure often starts around 12, dropping to maybe 10. Temperature 94C

Tamping lighter has little effect, and if I grind coarser it's just going to gush out (?).

Same with freshly roasted Rave, Bella Barista's espresso or Lidl own (the Lidl own probably makes the best coffee we've had from it).

Help greatly appreciated.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@antinwales - replied to your other thread.


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

Just in case anyone has the same issue ...

I logged a call with Lelit, who said:
"Hello Tony, the OPV on this machine is not easy to adjust from outside, we would suggest you work on the coffee grinding degree to get a lower pressure. "

If I grind coarser, then my coffee is going to race through and be under-extracted. Whereas at the moment, with 11-12bar, I'm probably over-extracting.

Maybe decreasing the dose will help, but 17-18g doesn't seem unreasonable.

I'm a little disappointed Lelit don't seem very helpful.
When backflushing the pressure gauge goes to Max (12bar).
Having an OPV set for 12bar seems a little high.

Am I worrying about nothing? Would my coffee be better at 9bar?


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

I hear a rumour that ESE pods need 11 bar, and the Grace is calibrated to accommodate those. Surely not?


----------



## potter985 (May 3, 2020)

This is not a Grace but looks similar

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you @potter985 that does seem the same as the Grace, but it looks a pretty scary process. Shame - the same fella has a video showing how to do it on the Anna, and it's much easier.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

antinwales said:


> Thank you @potter985 that does seem the same as the Grace, but it looks a pretty scary process. Shame - the same fella has a video showing how to do it on the Anna, and it's much easier.


If it's still under warranty tell them to fix it to 9 bars, I think it's the easiest way.


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

profesor_historia said:


> antinwales said:
> 
> 
> > [..]
> ...


 Lelit did say "Send it back to Bella Barista", but I'm not sure there's a lot BB can do.
If they send me another it'll likely be configured the same way.
Lelit said "the usual standard that goes up to 10.5 +/- 0.5bar" - seems odd that they're aiming for 10.5, and happy with 11-12.
*Everything *about espresso making says 9bar.


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

Somewhere I saw recommended opening the water/steam valve to reduce pressure, and this worked!
However, I think this ("pressure profiling"?) needs a whole new topic.

Conclusion of this topic.
Yes, the Grace has the OPV set deliberately high - Lelit said to me they are aiming "to 10.5 +/- 0.5bar", which means 11bar is perfectly acceptable to them.
I suspect this is so that "coffee pods" work (which need 11bar).
And judging by the video above, I suspect the whole VIP line is set too high.
Adjusting the OPV looks a (warranty-invalidating) PITA.


----------

